# What Open collar shirt with a DJ?



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Got our work Christmas party Saturday and im wearing my Dinner Jacket but to keep it remotely casual ive bought an Untied bow tie and will wear it that way too which means i need the shirt unbutton.

I have a standard No collar DJ shirt or a nice standard slim fit white collored shirt. Which is best?



















I know this sounds a little OTT but the devils in the detail.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would go with the standard shirt with collar but I am not familiar with what would be trendy these days. To me, a collar-less shirt would be too obvious an attempt to look casual.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

1, learn to tie the bow-tie
2, leave it done up during dinner 
3, undo it _after_ dinner (make sure people are watching)
4, nice cufflinks
5, nice watch
6, polish yer shoes...



personally i prefer the first shirt pictured, but then you have to bear in mind i last wore one about 22 years ago...


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

on 2nd thoughts, thinking of dudes like frank sinatra or tony soprano, the second shirt with collar...:thumb:

but previous rules still apply....


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Definitely with a standard collar, otherwise you will get seriously annoyed by the wing tips on the collar having to be continually adjusted. 

Oh, and tie it, otherwise you will look a scruff during dinner:thumb: 

Do whatever you want after dinner. If you don't tie it people might think that you can't.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Complete lack if class, not what a dinner suit was invented for. Do it properly with a tied bow or not at all


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

S63 said:


> Complete lack if class, not what a dinner suit was invented for. Do it properly with a tied bow or not at all


Coming from a posh taxi driver i ignore that....

Oh and i dont need a reply telling us how many affluent people youve driven either...


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

The undone Bow Tie looks messy, however thats the trend these days.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd go with the slim fit white shirt :thumb:



djgregory said:


> The undone Bow Tie looks messy, however thats the trend these days.


These days? People have worn them like that for years.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Oh and i dont need a reply telling us how many affluent people youve driven either...


Why would I want to do that, a bit random don't you think?


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Standard slim fit white collared shirt, but I would definitely arrive with the bow tie done up and then untie it during dinner, as most people will have the pre-tied clip ones.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

Have to say I don't give a sh*t what today's trend is. Most of today's trends are a result of laziness or ignorance. Wear the first shirt with tie done up properly and then you will look dashing, classy and look as if you belong in the suit. Anything else and you will look a scruffy **** who is not used to good society bashes and just rented the suit from Topman.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

CleanMe said:


> Have to say I don't give a sh*t what today's trend is. Most of today's trends are a result of laziness or ignorance. Wear the first shirt with tie done up properly and then you will look dashing, classy and look as if you belong in the suit. Anything else and you will look a scruffy **** who is not used to good society bashes and just rented the suit from Topman.


Glad my taste is not alone......expect some insults to follow.:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Have to agree, it looks like a sack of sh*t tied up in the middle.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Tie done up.

Wear a cummerbund.

George boots highly polished.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Just looked like you couldn't be ar5ed or pissed before you get there if your are going undone!


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


> I'd go with the slim fit white shirt :thumb:
> 
> These days? People have worn them like that for years.


Maybe so, however they look like total idi*ts with no class.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

It does look a bit w4nk to turn up half dressed at any event, the first question most people are going to ask is 'ahhh, couldn't tie you bow tie then?' Bless. 

Wear it with pride, done up as it should be with the full kit and as others have said, polished shoes and sharply pressed creases. Let it relax later in the evening for sure but for me a full DJ kit, worn properly is hard to beat for class. :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Just to point out it is not a full on black tie event... Some will wear smart suites, some may turn up in formal shooting dress.... Some may wear DJs..

I would never do anything other than a proper shirt and bow tied for a true black tie event.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Would look even worse in that scenario.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

CleanMe said:


> Have to say I don't give a sh*t what today's trend is. Most of today's trends are a result of laziness or ignorance. Wear the first shirt with tie done up properly and then you will look dashing, classy and look as if you belong in the suit.* Anything else and you will look a scruffy **** who is not used to good society bashes and just rented the suit from Topman.*


Like the ones at weddings/christening/funerals who slacken the tie, undo the top button and untuck the short sleeved shirt as soon as they're out of the church.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

m1pui said:


> Like the ones at weddings/christening/funerals who slacken the tie, undo the top button and untuck the short sleeved shirt as soon as they're out of the church.


Or maybe they are not as comfortable at wearing a tie and suit


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Coming from a posh taxi driver i ignore that....
> 
> Oh and i dont need a reply telling us how many affluent people youve driven either...


I hardly think expressing my view about mens fashion warrants being insulted. Even more bizarre you should send me a pm saying I have a problem

Perhaps you're the kind of chap that asks a question but only wants one answer.

If it helps.........with your handsome looks whatever shirt and tie combo will look perfect on you.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Or maybe they are not as comfortable at wearing a tie and suit


Then opt for something comfortable, whilst still smart, that doesn't look a mess when/if you have to adjust parts.

I get some people don't feel comfortable being in a tie and jacket, but it's not that hard to keep a dress shirt tucked in for a few hours. Most of us managed to do it for years at school.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

S63 said:


> I hardly think expressing my view about mens fashion warrants being insulted. Even more bizarre you should send me a pm saying I have a problem
> 
> Perhaps you're the kind of chap that asks a question but only wants one answer.
> 
> If it helps.........with your handsome looks whatever shirt and tie combo will look perfect on you.


Ok if you want to have it out in public... I said on my PM because i didnt want to have a slagging match on a pretty non offense thread:

_*"Everyone's entitled to an opinion and I'm certainly not afraid of constructive criticism...

But may I suggest the old saying 'if you've got nothing good to say don't say anything at all'"*_

I would have preferred a much more constructive post in the start even if it was not what i wanted to hear.... I certainly dont hold grudges, maybe your just upping your Post count...


----------

